

CS Internship Recruiting Guide - qrazhan
https://medium.com/@qrazhan/cs-internship-recruiting-guide-aebb68912808

======
qrazhan
Hey guys, I wrote a guide to help freshmen and sophomores in CS to get an
internship. I'd really love any feedback you guys have.

